# What's the sweetest boat you've ever sailed on?



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

By that I mean, a boat that is well balanced, can be easily trimmed to hold a course on her own, without an autopilot or a hand on the rudder. A boat that doesn't pound in sloppy seas. A boat that sets her shoulder in a blow, and then politely holds it. 

A boat that is simply sweet, well-mannered, a pleasure to sail on. As opposed to some that have a very narrow notch where they are well-trimmed, or need constant tending on the helm (like a J/24). 

I'd have to say the most well-mannered one I've sailed on yet has been the Islander28, which even Bob Perry said was a wonderful surprise in terms of how mannerly it was. (And the basis for a number of his later and larger designs, for that reason.) It may be relatively heavy, and the builders did tamper with the design (changing the keel-stepped mast to a kludged deck-stepped one with an offset support), but it balances quite easily and then continues to sail itself, with no one on the helm. Something I haven't seen done on any number of boats from any number of makers, both larger and smaller.

So what boat has particularly impressed you? Not for being fast, not for being any one thing, but for being so well-mannered that it puts others to shame, and shows how boat design really is an arcane art.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

My Pemaquid Friendship Yawl. Designed as a sloop a hundred years ago to fish the coast of Maine, they are handy, seaworthy, and stiff. Mine was converted to a yawl. I could tie off her tiller, balance the sails, and make lunch, even nap (!). She's also so handy I sailed her for several years without an engine. In winter I could work her into tight docks by using just the staysail and mizzen. With a sheet in each hand, and my knee on the tiller, she'd spin right about. Sweet.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Although our current boat is very nicely balanced, we don't have the sail inventory to keep it that way in all wind conditions. 

On our previous PSC Dana 24, with the Yankee and Staysail set, it was positively dreamy, through a wide range of windspeeds, the only variable being the # of reefs tucked in the mainsail.

But, truth be told, the very sweetest sails I've ever experienced were in dinghies. There is nothing quite like being down there with the water rushing past just below eye-level.


----------



## SailorGregS (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going with the C&C 30 MKII. Rock solid, great lines, and goes like the wind. (funny)


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Best Boat? The one I own, or the one I'm on. As long as I'm sailing it's a great boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The coolest rides we've had was on our Martin 242, racing in Howe Sound with 20+ knots and flat water, planing into the double digits with the kite up. On a par with that was surfing down the rollers off St Vincent on a Bene 36.7, rushing into the teens there too.

But I'd have to say the sweetest boat I've been on would be our recent week on a friends' Passport 40 in Mexico. Solid, steady, extremely well mannered, dry and comfortable... verging on luxurious.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Palmer Johnson 43. Sailed out f Baltimore in 30 knot winds with all sheets up, and she barely broke 20 degees heel. Made a winner out of me.
Next was my Irwin 37. Goes straight without touching the helm, slices through 6 to 7 footers, sweet ride. Same for the 38 Endeavor next to me.
Then there is Larry's Pearson Vangard...great riding boat.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Sweetest boat?*

Mine


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Island packet 485, I love it.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep... I'd lean towards my Passport 40. Even loaded down with thousands of pounds of cruising gear, she'll still point at 30 degrees apparent and, if you balance the sails right, track on course with barely a touch on the helm.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Easy.... Giulietta. An amazing custom racer/cruiser... she handles well although a little tempermental when you are first getting a feel for her. After that she's like a race horse... 15kts easy. Beautiful lines, extremely well designed and one of a kind. Sweet.

Check out the construction of Giulietta here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/27280-construction-giulietta.html


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

Offshore... Oyster 435 - it's a brick, but once you lose sight of land it's a wonderful wonderful brick

Donnybrook (custom carbon monster based on a SC70) was a cool ride until the force 8 and 9 on the nose started, then it started pounding like you'd never believe. There's just something about giant planing hulls and going uphill in 40kt+ with 20-25ft seas... lol. That BFS guy would have needed to change his underwear. Stunningly responsive helm though


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

*Sweetheart Boat*

I have only ever been on three sailboats so not alot of experience, but as far as being the sweetest...well, it would have to have been the first sailboat I was ever on because that was the one where I discovered sailing and was bit by the bug. It was an old 26' Thunderbird back in the 70's and that little sweetheart put the dream of ownership in my mind until that dream came true. I still like the one I have today but it was a Thunderbird that gave me the inspiration to persue the dream.

 Giulietta does 15 knots easy! How so???


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

CaptKermie said:


> Giulietta does 15 knots easy! How so???


Hell, I've done 15 knots on a J/24! Though it wasn't easy...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

15 knots on a J/24 is easy, you drop the mast, load it in a C130, and then drop the boat bow first from 25,000 feet. "No problem, mon."

Giulietta is a semi-custom based on what?? Surely not a 100% custom hull?

"Brick" brings to mind some other things I was thinking about pretty much anything over 40' feels like...maybe a well-mannered bus, but still...with varying degrees, at that point they seem to feel a bit, well, impersonal.

Pearson 424 yawl: Suicide for any helmsman taller than Danny Devito. Sloop, a good plow horse, so to speak. Frers 45...nimbler and quicker, but she still needs a helmsman all the time.


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> 15 knots on a J/24 is easy, you drop the mast, load it in a C130, and then drop the boat bow first from 25,000 feet. "No problem, mon."


Just make sure you've got everybody aft of the traveler... they get a bit twitchy at those kind of airspeeds and you don't want to bury the bow


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> 15 knots on a J/24 is easy, you drop the mast, load it in a C130, and then drop the boat bow first from 25,000 feet. "No problem, mon."
> 
> Giulietta is a semi-custom based on what?? Surely not a 100% custom hull?


based on a delmar conde 1200 IIRC...  See *HERE*.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just last week we went out on our friend's custom-built Columbia 50 for the first time. It wasn't finished by the factory, so I'm not really sure exactly what it is. My friend said it was a 52 deck, so the original builder stretched the hull to fit... Still a Gary Mull design, though. Anyway, WOW. What a sweet sailor! We were just outside of Friday Harbor between San Juan and Lopez, wind was 12-15, and with a single reefed main and 130 genoa we effortlessly did 8.5 kts. She felt strong and powerful, with very little helm...

They sailed the boat from Maui to Friday Harbor three years ago in April. Took them 14.5 days. That's pretty good even for some TransPac times.

It's not as fast or as pretty as Gulietta. But then, there aren't too many boats that are! Still, for $60,000 my friends have one helluva boat...


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

Hinckley SW-42.

I've sailed bigger and faster, smaller and faster, but none sweeter.


----------



## hardalee22 (Nov 3, 2006)

1960's Block Island 40 yawl. 

Blows newer boats away, and keeps her way in heavy seas. And is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Talking balanced helm, sweet thru the water, and fun to sail, Gary Mull's Santana 37 was one nicely balanced boat. But I have to agree that whatever boat I'm on or whatever boat I currently own, is one sweet boat...as long as I'm sailing that's all that really maters...


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

"But I have to agree that whatever boat I'm on or whatever boat I currently own, is one sweet boat...as long as I'm sailing that's all that really maters..."

Well said.


----------



## marinetravel (Mar 19, 2009)

John Alden 48


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Nelson Marek 68. Sweet sled ride. Best memories are slicing through the Mac fleet at 8-1/2 knots in 7 knots true wind going upwind and surfing at 17 knots in 8 foot waves and 25 knots of wind in control. Boat sails like a big dinghy. Picture is boat going under the Bluewater bridge in Port Huron, I'm the third crew from the stern.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Like so many others here, my boat is the sweetest boat I have sailed on. But I would say a couple of my favorite sailing memories was sailing on a square rigged ship for a couple days. When I had the good fortune to sail on the USCG Eagle, I was able to take the helm under sail. What exhilaration! And the most interesting part was if I released the wheel she would slowly head up head to wind. But of course, she is a sailboat. Another was when I sailed on a working Skipjack here on The Chesapeake Bay (the last US working fleet of sailboats). It too was an amazing day although a bit cold.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have sailed a bunch of boats, as you can imagine. Still, the best one I have ben on is actually the Catalina 400. I am not saying that because she is my current boat. I am being honest. SHe is fast (loves running in the 7's), sure footed, well balanced, points well, very comfortable down below, and has a nice, slow, easy motion. 

I think there are better boats out there, but I can only give this boat praise. Her drawbacks are her draft, lazarette, some difficulty in her system runs, and that she has two small heads versus one good one. But my wife would not budge on the last one as we have two boys. 

Brian


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

My last boat; a J/37. She was fast and easy to sail. Sold it in a weak moment. My current boat, J/34c sails well, but not quite as nice as the J/37. Also, the Tartan 37's get really good marks in my book. Very well mannered boats.
DD


----------



## rigamarole (Apr 25, 2008)

I owned a Hobie Miracle for 4 years many moons ago. It was a great handling boat. We could hike out, pull in the main, and hold it on one for pretty much an indefinate amount of time. Super fast, responsive, and a blast to sail.


----------



## NoStrings (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine, of course (Catalina), but sailing past Tatoosh, with its 40 foot sailboat, custom built into its side, looked pretty cool. If Paul Allen wants to invite me aboard, I'm so there.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

The square topsail schooner Shenandoah. Bob Douglas drew her lines based on the revenue cutter Joe Lane. You can sail that boat all day long without ever touching the helm. She points as high as most full keeled cruising boats and she can sail onto a dock with the best of them. (she doesn't have an engine)


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

Has to be the first sailboat I owned...a McVay Minuet..all 18 feet of her. Full keel and cubby cabin. Sailed her on Barnegat Bay then, but I think I'd like to try her on SF Bay.
Howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What I love is when I pass a 45' monohull sailboat in my little 28' trimaran...  I wave to them, but they almost never never wave back.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Seawind 33 catamaran. Wow! I can stand up and walk around without looking for something to hold onto. Welcome to flat sailing.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

For me, Oh Joy is the sweetest thus far. She has an easy motion even in the nastiest seas, puts the rail at the water and moves out smartly and has plenty of sail combination's to fit the conditions. The fact that she's a gorgeous old classic doesn't hurt. While I'm sure there are sweeter sailing boats out there, I haven't sailed one yet.

YouTube - Northern Century Sequence


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

For nice sailing and handling. International Dragon my mate owned.
Not at all comfortable, strictly a day boat but it's long keel gave it hands off sailing ability. Had a nice motion as I recall.

Mychael


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Hinckley B40. Been on bigger, sailed faster, none sweeter.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

*Farr 44*


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Hinckley Pilot 35 that I owned for ten years.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Would have to say the Schooner "Woodwind" out of Annapolis, but then I have only been on a handful of sailboats.










Sailing Cruises in Annapolis, Maryland on the beautiful, wooden 74' Schooner Woodwind


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

seaojoe said:


> Hinckley B40. Been on bigger, sailed faster, none sweeter.


They're all right I guess.


----------



## jnarmellino (Jul 26, 2007)

seaojoe said:


> Hinckley B40. Been on bigger, sailed faster, none sweeter.


I have a new neighbor at my marina this year --- a Hinckley Bermuda 40. Her new owners had her out for the first time last Sunday. You should have seen the smiles on their faces. A beautiful boat!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Love my 33 year-old Swan 41. Built like a tank. Beautiful motion. Stiff. Points high. I haven't been on many bigger boats, though.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

Curious to hear about the Pilot vs B40.
Some years ago a local author w/pilot out of Long Island Sound did NOT like the B40. Waterline? the B40 is 27'. Interior? Sailing?
thanks.


----------



## Warren M. (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweetest, best behaved boat I ever sailed on was a Hinckley Bermuda 40. Wish I could own one of these beauties.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Has to be Stars and Stripes. Winning the race helps too.  
J-37 is next..


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Melrna said:


> Has to be Stars and Stripes. Winning the race helps too.
> J-37 is next..


Agree. Unbelievable power that boat has even without the full sail she can carry. I would have bought the pics to prove it, but I was laying next to the mainsheet coffee grinder, along with another 50 y.o. marshmello. We were both gasping for air and trying to hold our hearts in our chest cavities as the pics were taken.  We won also.

One extreme to the other...I owned a Cape Dory Typhoon and for an 18'er, she had a most pleasing motion for a boat that only weighted 2k lbs. Carl Alberg balanced her well. After trimming the sails I could lock down the tiller, walk to the bow and shift my weight to keep her down the middle of the ICW 'til the cows came home.

I only kept her for about a year after the restoration before I sold her...that boat always made me smile. I'm an Idiot!!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I became the owner of an Islander 28 last year. "A deal I couldn't refuse". I did not "shop for the boat" and was not considering one. I was looking for a comfortable, simple and fun boat to introduce my wife to sailing along the Maine coast. I was thinking about a full keel. Your description of Perry's Islander 28 is right on. What a nice surprise!! What a well behaved boat! My wife has no other reference points. If we decide to buy a larger boat it is going to be hard and necessary to match this boats manners. 

Another kind of "sweet boat" is the 15" Marshall cat we enjoy. What a fun boat. It can be a little wet if you sail it hard above 10 knots of wind but with its huge sail and the board up it seems to fly down wind. I like being that close to the water. The gaff rig allows you to depower quickly and with the wide beam and the shallow rudder it doesn't "trip" when it gets hit with a powerful gust, it just rounds up when the rudder is lifted out of the water. It can be sailed with water at the coaming and I can feel it hunting for the "sweet spot" when sailing "close hauled". Cat boats don't sail very close to the wind but with no keel hanging down, running can be very exciting.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

mgmhead said:


> Best Boat? The one I own, or the one I'm on. As long as I'm sailing it's a great boat.


I'm with you, mgmhead!


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Warren M. said:


> Sweetest, best behaved boat I ever sailed on was a Hinckley Bermuda 40. Wish I could own one of these beauties.


Warren, I could not agree more!!! Throughout my teen years and off and on thereafter I sailed with my parents on Lola, their black-hulled Hinckley B40. We sailed her everywhere - I sailed with my dad and his sailing buddies on three Marion to Hamilton races, and when my dad retired and it came time to ship or sail her down to the Alabama coast, we sailed her - offshore almost all the way, only put into port once down in the Keys - one of the most enjoyable sails I've ever been on and the last time I sailed with my dad.


----------



## davmarwood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sweetest Boat*

My vote for the sweetest boat I've ever sailed on is a 1968 53 foot Gallant ketch, designed by Van de Stadt and constructed by Southern Shipyards, "Alaunt", chartered for a day-sail out of Red Hook, St. Thomas, USVI. This boat originally belonged to the Royal Governor of Bermuda and was used by him in trans-oceanic races. We sailed to St. John with one reef in a fresh breeze and the boat cut through the waves like a hot knife through butter - "sea kindly" doesn't begin to describe how it shouldered its way through a considerable chop. The fit and finish both above deck and below were impeccable.
But for the Chesapeake, where I sail, I'll take my own boat with a 5ft. draft, as "Alaunt", and her 52 sisters, have a draft of 7ft which would limit access in skinny water.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*pics please....*

Pics would be great of Lola and the Gallant Ketch.
thanks.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*If you must know*

The most amazing boat I ever sailed on was a 51' Bud Mcintosh designed wooden schooner name Pisces. She was owned by the parents of one of my friends and we sailed her all over the North East in good and bad weather. It took the whole family to sail her, plus guests.

She sailed like you can only dream about and even did well in light air. She sailed the way only a woodie can. If you've never sailed a wooden boat then you can;t and will never understand... She had that musty but nautical cologne like smell that only a wood can develop and I can still smell it.

Pisces was lost on an uncharted reef down south. Word is she was recovered and restored but to this day we don't know what her new name is or where she is.

This is the closest sister ship to her though Pisces had even more pleasing lines and a little more beam sail plan and deck layout were virtually identical though (Photo courtesy Panbo):









*Larger Picture (LINK)*


----------



## valleygirl (May 26, 2009)

*1968 Contest Sloop*

This Dutch built sloop was a beauty. Fiberglass hull like nothing made today with wooden mast. Fast and lovely.


----------



## HopeFloats (Aug 18, 2009)

Sadler 32 - smallest boat I ever sailed...easy to single hand, F A S T! Screamed through from Seychelles to Richards Bay in South Africa in under 7 days in av. of 25-32 knots. Hung on by my fingernails, hardly touched the sails and helm and could have kept going. Performance sailboat with a reputation built on transatlantics and a number of circumnavigations. Most well know in the UK and amongst South Africans and New Zealanders. Thanks for the thread, haven't thought of that trip in years.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mine


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Soling or as a close second a Flying 15

Not the kind of boat I'd have a second look at today but back then they were superb.

Soling Yachts and the British Soling Association

Flying Fifteen (Flying 15) - Classes - Yachte.com.au


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

1903 herreschoff built gaff rigged racing sloop--is a registered national historic treasure, belonged to my mothers uncle and he taught us how to sail on board her....nothing can match her..is awesome...wa sdesigned by th edesigner of schooner america for a man named reynolds......long story.......


----------

